
God's Lonely Programmer - connorcodes
https://motherboard.vice.com/en_us/article/gods-lonely-programmer
======
_bxg1
It's a shame he has troubles when interacting with others, but I have an
endless fascination with anti-utilitarian engineering.

~~~
Cheyana
An even bigger shame that he’s dead. Society needs to have a serious reckoning
with mental illness.

------
grzm
(2014)

